# Lee's waterchanger/gravel vac



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Never used but read great things about this one, if I didn't already have a 50' Aqueon I would be all over this, sale price seems really good


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

same here! that is a great price!


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I would be all over that if I needed one right now. I used these at the LFS I worked at and it's a good piece of equipment. I would get some cheap hose clamps from the hardware store to secure the tubing connections because on the ones I used, the tubing would stretch a little with frequent use, but it's really not a big deal at all.


----------

